# Where are all the ventrimaculata gone??



## Brian Ferriera (Nov 1, 2006)

Is it just me or are we seeing less and less vents out thier?? Who has them.. and who has them breeding??? I am starting to wonder if this is another frog starting to slip through the cracks.
Brian

*Dear lord should have looked at that title a little clearer...


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Dontl think so, there ar plenty of people keeping thm and breding them.


----------



## Brian Ferriera (Nov 1, 2006)

I feel like i have only seen dribs and drabs of them for sale lately...where as a year or 2 ago thier where considerably more adds for them IMO..
Brian


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

i have a 2.1 trio
so far i have calling about everyday but hopefully ill get eggs soon...

and i plan to pick up some of the less common kinds from UE next year


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

they are sold and traded at pretty much every frog meeting we hold here in the east coast and many of th vendors have them for sale.


----------



## Brian Ferriera (Nov 1, 2006)

Julio said:


> they are sold and traded at pretty much every frog meeting we hold here in the east coast and many of th vendors have them for sale.


Cool thanks for the info man
Brian


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Brian Ferriera said:


> Is it just me or are we seeing less and less vents out thier?? Who has them.. and who has them breeding??? I am starting to wonder if this is another frog starting to slip through the cracks.
> Brian
> 
> *Dear lord should have looked at that title a little clearer...


Eventhough Julio is correct, I see what you mean. At least on the board you hardley ever see them for sale at all, esp blackwaters, & red vents


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

not many popl keep black water vents, i know of only 2 other people that are currntly working with them besides me.


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

Julio said:


> not many popl keep black water vents, i know of only 2 other people that are currntly working with them besides me.


i myself was referencing the BlackWater's when i made my earlier post, are they really that uncommon in our hobby at the moment?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Mark Pepper brought them in Through SNDF about 2 years ago only a fw people got them and i know 1 person who was breeding them like crazy, I know Mark is still working with them, but yeah they are as widely spread as you might think.


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

I was recently thinking this myself. It's a great frog...does well in groups...it's surprising you don't see them recommended more often. Have had Iquitos and Red Vents on the Classifieds for a couple weeks now, but no takers.

Just a current casualty of popularity trends, I suppose.


----------



## markbudde (Jan 4, 2008)

They are probably just hiding.


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm starting to get fg vent froglets coming out of my ears. I haven't posted them for sale yet, but I'm worried that I'm gonna have a hard time moving them. I'm actually looking to put some of the income from them towards some of the site specific vents. As far as I'm concerned they are nearly a perfect thumb to keep. Hopefully popularity doesn't affect them too bad.


----------



## GBIII (Mar 20, 2008)

I think I may have supplied most of the Mid Atlantic region with FG vents in the last 10 months...lol. I'm shutting them down as they are becoming a bit more difficult to move and I have more species breeding now. Whether it's market saturation or loss in popularity I can not say. They are not cooperating though. They have filled every drop of water in the viv with a tadpole sometimes two. I've had three morph in the viv for the first time in the last few weeks.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

I am still working with Understory line FG vents [since 2004], Rio ***** vents, Borja Ridge vents, Baja Huallaga vents, Rodyl vents.....

Whats a collection without a vent or 2, right?


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hey Shawn, do all of your vents produce for you? I see you list the Borja Ridge often, but don't recall ever seeing the others posted for sale.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Tim
I've never had enough Blackwater to post, I have sold them through wish lists and emails. They are laying again now.

The FG vents are laying now, I went a long time with only 0.4 after losing the male mysteriously some 9 mo ago. I just got another male from Understory.

The other lines are still subadults, but very close.....hopefully anyday.

I dont keep the Iquitos and I long ago sold my amazonicus mainly b/c I rarely if ever saw the frogs in the tanks.

Red vents are gorgeous but often can be ellusive.

S


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Hey Shawn,
can you post some pics of your Huallaga vents?


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

Blackwater are my fav, since I started in this hobby I've always wanted to work with them.


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

I have always liked vents, even the normal blue leg. Just traded for some at the last meet so hopefully I can get them breeding again.
J


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

I have 4 Blackwaters coming in November


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

sports_doc said:


> I am still working with Understory line FG vents [since 2004], Rio ***** vents, Borja Ridge vents, Baja Huallaga vents, Rodyl vents.....
> 
> Whats a collection without a vent or 2, right?


I thought the Bajo Huallaga was an imitator? Is there also a vent Bajo Huallaga?


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

I'm looking at a "one of a kind" chart that I have from a friend (who has spent a LOT of time in the area - and is studying it in a Masters Program) and there is a Huallaga Canyon Vent. It is much like the FG Vent - the gold lines seem a bit thinner though. The Y pattern is there, dominated by black, outlined in gold (as it were).

Hopefully someone has a pic of it.

s


JL-Exotics said:


> I thought the Bajo Huallaga was an imitator? Is there also a vent Bajo Huallaga?


----------

